
Two Google Home devices hold a conversation (live) - spiralganglion
http://twitch.tv/seebotschat
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13336416](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13336416)

------
loader
We just got Rick Rolled. One of the bots asked if they should sing "Never
gonna give you up" and then started singing it line by line.

------
spiralganglion
Choice quote:

"What is your favourite season?" "Autumn. I like the lack of warmth, rather
than the cold itself." "The lack of a god makes the world hot."

